# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Свет в конце тоннеля

## Irina

*Галлюцинации во время клинической смерти вызывает СО2 в крови - ученые* 

МОСКВА, . Ученые показали, что характерные видения у людей в состоянии клинической смерти могут быть вызваны резко повышающимся количеством углекислого газа, растворенного в крови, сообщается в статье исследователей, принятой к печати в журнале Critical Care.

Видения, похожие на свечения в конце туннеля, мистические голоса и другие галлюцинации очень часто возникают у людей, переживающих состояние клинической смерти. Несмотря на то, что этому феномену посвящено множество художественных произведений, связывающих их с понятиями о потусторонних силах, божественном начале и тому подобном, группа Залики Клеменц-Кетис (Zalika Klemenc-Keti?) из Мэриборского университета в Словении показала, что объяснение этого явления может быть куда более прозаическим.

Согласно данным ученых, полученным при анализе крови 52 пациентов, которую отобрали у них сразу после перенесенного сердечного приступа или остановки сердца, причиной галлюцинаций может быть повышенное содержание углекислого газа, а также ионов калия в крови. 11 пациентов из этого числа сообщили о галлюцинациях, которые похожи на описанные симптомы клинической смерти.

"Наше исследование дополняет известную информацию о галлюцинациях, связанных с состоянием клинической смерти. Связь с количеством СО2 в крови до сих пор никем не была показана, а потому это заслуживает дополнительного исследования", - сказала Клеменц-Кетис, слова которой приводит пресс-служба издательства BioMed Central.

"Мы не можем сказать, что это единственная причина галлюцинаций, однако повышенный уровень СО2 частично объясняет физический механизм подобных видений", - подытожила ученый.

----------


## Demention

Искренне надеюсь, что учёные окажутся правы, и это всё действительно будет связано с СО2 и ионами калия)

----------


## tih_on

Искренне надеюсь, что учёные окажутся правы

----------


## Sanych

А я верю, что есть и другой мир. А тут самое г** По крайней мере хочется надеятся на это.

----------

